# Celtic Love Spoon



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

I finally got around to carving this yesterday. Still need to finish sand and apply the finish. Downloaded files from Vectric forum, adjusted them to the different thickness of the 6"x21"x.85" cherry blank. First two sided carving I've attempted and learned a lot. It's for my Valentine and she's used to me being a day late and a dollar short, :laugh2:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Gale - late and short affects a lot of us - that's quite the project - looks good and I bet "she" appreciates it


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's really nice. I think she'll probably forgive you and a little groveling won't hurt.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Gale,

Great looking project. If you could PM me the link to the thread on the vectric forum I would be most grateful.

The Mrs.has a couple we got in Wales 20 years ago, might be fun to make her another.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice, Gale! As Charles said you will probably be forgiven but just in case a little groveling won't hurt.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's really neat . You guys with these CNC's are killing me :|


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The guys that kill me are the guys who can cut these by hand faster than I can set up and do it on the machine


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

A couple pix after spraying with clear satin.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

I really like that, Gale!

Now tell me what a "love spoon" is used for...and if it's one of those "if you need to ask, you're too young to know" things, I'm OK with that.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Never seen anything like it thanks for showing.


----------



## gtsharp (Mar 10, 2014)

furboo said:


> I really like that, Gale!
> 
> Now tell me what a "love spoon" is used for...and if it's one of those "if you need to ask, you're too young to know" things, I'm OK with that.


Ha, I didn't know either till I looked it up a short time ago :wink:
Here's the Wikipedia take on it:
Origins

The lovespoon is a traditional craft that dates back to the seventeenth century. Over generations, decorative carvings were added to the spoon and it lost its original practical use and became a treasured decorative item to be hung on a wall.

The earliest known dated lovespoon from Wales, displayed in the St Fagans National History Museum near Cardiff, is from 1667, although the tradition is believed to date back long before that. The earliest dated lovespoon worldwide originates from Germany, and is dated as 1664.
Symbols

The lovespoon was given to a young woman by her suitor. It was important for the girl's father to see that the young man was capable of providing for the family and woodworking.

Sailors would often carve lovespoons during their long journeys, which is why anchors would often be incorporated into the carvings.

Certain symbols came to have specific meanings: a horseshoe for luck, a cross for faith, bells for marriage, hearts for love, a wheel supporting a loved one and a lock for security, among others. Caged balls indicated the number of children hoped for. Other difficult carvings, such as chains, were as much a demonstration of the carver's skill as a symbolic meaning.

Although the Welsh lovespoon is the most famous there are also traditions of lovespoons in Scandinavia and some parts of Eastern Europe, which have their own unique styles and techniques when it comes to the Lovespoon.

Today lovespoons are given as wedding and anniversary gifts, as well as birthday, baby gifts, Christmas or Valentine's Day gifts. They are now mostly seen as a folk craft.
Seemed like a reasonable explanation :smile:


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> That's really neat . You guys with these CNC's are killing me :|


Honestly its really neat, but Id like to see that spoon made by hand like in the old times :crying: not with a CNC.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Good job on the project. Glad to see that two sided carving did not intimidate you into a different project. Too many people refuse to do two sided carving because they are afraid they will mess it up. As you found out it is not that hard to do but makes a great project.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

Make the video and show us..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> Honestly its really neat, but Id like to see that spoon made by hand like in the old times :crying: not with a CNC.


All the CNC does it let you whittle a little faster.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I love the Celtic knot designs. Beautiful job, Gale.


----------

